# CREAKS 2011 Kidderminster Show Dates 24th July and 27th November



## CREAKS Society (Jun 6, 2011)

*







*


*CENTRAL REPTILE AND EXOTIC ANIMAL KEEPERS SOCIETY*


Firstly we would like to thank all the breeders and society members for there support last year.


*Creaks* are proud to announce two Kidderminster show dates for 2011 sponsored by Microclimate.

Sunday 24th *July

*Sunday 27th November




There will be private breeders selling captive bred Snakes, Lizards, Amphibians, Inverts and Dry goods.



The meetings will be held at the Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre in Kidderminster.

Wyre Forest Glades leisure centre 
Bromsgrove Street,
Kidderminster,
Worcestershire,
DY10 1PP


There is space for 135 tables all with electrical points, if required. The space we have is a large hall with a massive capacity. Parking is situated directly outside the arena and disabled access is also available.



If you’re interested in booking a table or have any questions please send a pm or email [email protected]


*Both meetings have no membership restrictions*




*Entry Fees for both shows*

*CREAKS Members Free*

*Other Society Members *£5

*Non Members* £6


*Anyone under 16 will need to be accompanied by an adult* 


*Doors will open at 10.30am *














*News of the September coach trip to Hamm will be announced soon.*





*To Join C.R.E.A.K.S follow the details below*


*MEMBERSHIP*

Family £9 includes 2 Adults 2 children( under 16)

Adult £5 

Under 16 Free

Membership will run till 31 December 2011

*TO JOIN*

first join the facebook group which can be found by typing central reptile and exotic animal keepers society into the search bar

then email or post your details to 

email [email protected]

post to Marc Russon
38 Summer Lane
Lower Gornal
West Midlands
DY3 2EY

*Details Required*

Name

Address including postcode

email address

phone number

Membership required

*PAYMENT*

Payment can be taken via cheque made payable to central reptile exotic animal keepers society

or paypal via the email address [email protected] Please also include all details required again in the comments box


----------



## CREAKS Society (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking forward to this show


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

Looking forward to the show! Do I need to renew my membership? Or will my one from last year be okay?


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

Nope your current membership will run to dec 31st 2011


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## Metamorphosis (Feb 25, 2008)

*Show*

We will be there, with our range of inverts LOTS of stock for this one!:2thumb:


----------



## millie_moo (Oct 31, 2008)

i cant wait ive missed it 2 yrs running so nothing is going to stop me this year


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just wondered, the people who have booked a table have u had it confirmed by creaks as I sent off the cheque and booking form weeks ago and have heard nothing back?


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

any idea when i will get my membership as i paid for it last week and will need the card for this sunday thanks


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Our table has been confirmed via email


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Sent my membership request and paypal payment yesterday, and had my membership cards e mailed to me today. Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

Sugababe6275 said:


> Just wondered, the people who have booked a table have u had it confirmed by creaks as I sent off the cheque and booking form weeks ago and have heard nothing back?


email creaks or pm the name the table was booked under and i'll have a look


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

havnt seen many people listing stock wondering if going be many sellers or if all booked out ????????


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

I know a few who have a table going, We for one are having a table, people dont really advertise what theyre taking any more due to people reserving them then never turning up to the show to get them etc... so i think people are just leaving it as a surprise as to what theyre taking and not taking reservations


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

thks just not been to this one been donnie last month and sept last year as well as kempton and for all saw people listing stock just worried wont be much thee lol was worried after driving up or save extra for kempton as donnie was bad lol


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nahh it'll be a pretty decent range of animals for sale, generally the basics and maybe a few different bits a pieces but generally most tables will be taken


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

hope so as i am looking forward to it as after few bits lol just donniw as big waste time i havnt been to the creaks one b4 out intrest wat have u got on table im ideally after geckos not leos lol and few snakes but anything takes fancy im going kempton aswell lol


----------



## batcode (Apr 4, 2010)

*re*

well was hoping to attend just went out in car for drive and diff just went been told needs new gearbox so im totally angry as been looking forward to show


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

batcode said:


> hope so as i am looking forward to it as after few bits lol just donniw as big waste time i havnt been to the creaks one b4 out intrest wat have u got on table im ideally after geckos not leos lol and few snakes but anything takes fancy im going kempton aswell lol


At previous CREAKS ive seen knob-taileds, cresties, a few day, CB bibrons, gargoyles etc etc. Not as cramped as Kempton so easier to view animals and discuss with the breeders.


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

we're mainly taking corn snake hatchlings from this year alot of range in colours, also a few vivariums, one complete setup apart from decor ideal for a chameleon, and anything else we may have ready for then


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks seraphim have now heard from them and table booked


----------



## BhamCham (Jul 21, 2010)

Anybody know of anyone who will be selling Royal Hatchlings or Carpet Pythons this weekend?


----------



## MattBailyes (Jul 20, 2011)

*Non Member*

I am in Kidderminster on the weekend, also I am not a member of Creaks. Will I still be able to come to the event or do I need membership? 

Many thanks,

Matt


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

MattBailyes said:


> I am in Kidderminster on the weekend, also I am not a member of Creaks. Will I still be able to come to the event or do I need membership?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Matt


Free entry for CREAKS members, £5 for associate club members, £6 for public

:2thumb:


----------



## Seraphim (Oct 10, 2009)

BhamCham said:


> Anybody know of anyone who will be selling Royal Hatchlings or Carpet Pythons this weekend?


More than likely there were lots to choose from last year :mf_dribble:


----------



## carpetjohn (Nov 17, 2008)

*show*

all the best with your show on sunday,john west midland ihs .


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

I shall be there! 
Big sideburns + camera.


----------

